# Any Snows in ND Yet



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm supposed to be going to ND as we speak but due to business reasons I'm missing out this year. However, the group of guys I always go with are on there way to the Rolla area as I write this. Being a little less computer savy than me, they want to know if anyone has seen  many snows in the area yet. Let me know.


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm in South Dakota but i have seen a few small flocks so I guess rhere is a few up in ND


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Drove around after work tonight and saw quite a few snows. Lot more ducks then last weekend also. Might be a good weekend coming up!!!! East central ND


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Most are still way up in Canada....going to take more from Mother Nature in my opinion but there should be a steady trickle from here on out.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

plenty of snows where I was last weekend.


----------



## FINAL_APPROACH_7 (Oct 21, 2006)

Tehe snows and blues are here. Shot a bunch of them in a cornfield this weekend along with a limit of mallards and honkers


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

> Tehe snows and blues are here. Shot a bunch of them in a cornfield this weekend along with a limit of mallards and honkers


I'm jealous. Not much hunting for me this year. Just sitting in front of a damn computer :computer:


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Did some scouting 3 miles from canadian border down through the central/eastern part of the state over the weekend. Never seen so many cranes and the snows are trickling down. Saw most around bigger bodies of water. I agree with earlier post that the big numbers should be over the next few weeks. Exciting to see all the birds again and hopefully hit the X soon!


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Just got back from Sask. Not many birds left north of the quills we actually drove north of Wadena about 60 miles and never saw a snow. We hunted around the quills for 2 days last week had a foot of snow with a 35-45 NW wind and ended up having to east and south to find the birds. If you can find them in ND I would hit them hard in my opinion the are headed south fast this year. Most of the birds were difficult to decoy as well, it was like spring birds, very different than last year. Don't get me wrong we still shot a lot of birds but my guess is by Nov. 1 there won't be much of a migration left from Canada so get out and hammer them.


----------



## snowbus_cando (May 10, 2005)

Flocks of specks flying south while letting the dog out this morning.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

OH YEA!

I just got on to ask this same question. Got the white spread ready to rock em.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

SOB's and SPecks were definitely moving through nodak last night into the morning. There has been a large increase of SOB's in the areas we have been scouting the last 3-4 days..


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

it looks as if a few snows have already made it to Texas

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/r ... =20061025a


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I hate to disappoint you but there are millions of geese and ducks here in west/central Sask. Looks like nice weather is here for a while so I wouldn't expect to see the "big push" yet for a while :lol:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Woohooo, theres still hope for November :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

But to many choices, deer or geese, deer or geese. DAMNIT!
Ill pull all my hair out with all the choices.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Well I just got back from the J clark area and almost everything that is being reported about it is not true.... There is always water in it and if you go south of 5 a few miles there are thousands of geese... Just got back from There and by myself in 4 days shot 67 snow geese... But of course there was not alot of hunting pressure do to the bad reports about it, which made it and awesome hunt... If you work for them you will have great success with little hunting pressure... 
I went to the headquarters south of Newburg and asked the federals if there were any snowgeese around and they told me nothing much, maybe 5,000... That goes to show what kind of reporting is really being done... I saw about 70,000... Take what you want from this but there are birds and water on J clark...


----------



## snowbus_cando (May 10, 2005)

Snow just quit here in Bismarck at 1:45 and snows/lessers are on the move. Flock after flock going southeast, and I mean pretty-much every other minute for the past 15 minutes. Wow - it's great to be here and see this.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I really hate to hear they are on the move because it means bye, bye American Pie. Maybe for another day or two there will be some hunting left, but after that it will be slim pickings. The cold temperatures along with the snow that fell and blew into the water will make it freeze up fast. 
There will be a few birds left mostly in the SE corner I would guess. It was not a bad year, but another week or so and it could have been so much better!

HI YA CHOPPER

Laterz
Ima870man


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Went out for lunch. Saw 4 flocks moving on south. That was in the 5 minutes total I was outside.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

There saying canada is now void of birds for the most part.


----------



## snowbus_cando (May 10, 2005)

I'd have to defer to the guys that have been here longer and if this is a minor/major push. But......man, I finally decided to walk outside and check it out - I counted 15 flocks in however long it to me to - 30 seconds! It's clearing off now too.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

> There saying canada is now void of birds for the most part


Just the snows...little groups of 200-500 still hanging around. The mallard and Canada situation is steady. Fresh birds in the last few days. Grouping up nice for field hunts. A little bit of snow won't scare these ducks.


----------

